# Tips? Buying a used acousitc guitar



## Southpaw Mel (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi everyone!

So, I can't really say I play guitar yet, but I'd like to learn. I rented a guitar a while back, and while I didn't get very far (because work got in the way)... I have to say I was having fun with it. So I'd like to buy a guitar. Now to be budget friendly, I was thinking of a used guitar. And it just so happens, I found an ad for a Norman B20 for $100. The guy selling it says it is probably about 20 yrs old (and for most those years, it has been "entombed in a case"). I haven't seen it in person yet (just small pictures), but to be honest... I don't even know what I'd be looking at in terms of quality and damage / flaws. I suppose the other problem is, I really don't play yet, and I don't know anyone who plays a lefty like I do. 

Does anyone have any tips/advice for me?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

check the guitar for cracks, and separation.

check around the neck joint and the bridge to ensure there is no lifting as well.

try to ensure the neck is straight ( not twisted ).

If the guitar is all this and a Norman for $100.00 grab it and run quickly.

(normans are Canadian made, and made from Canadian woods as well:smilie_flagge17

It is well worth it, especially if it includes the case. ( I just picked up a used 
B18 for $170.00 and am quite please)

Let us know what happens and post some pictures when you have a chance


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Blue book says*

B-20 ( Encore Series ) dread style, solid spruce top,round sound holeblack pickguard,bound body,1 ring rosette,cherry back and sides,mahog neck14/21 fet rosewood fingerboard,natural semi gloss finish
MSR $473.00 100% $380- Excellent- $$200.00-$250.00 Average- $120-$150.00 ( Add 10% onto the value for a lefty )
They also list a Folk size which is about the same.Ship
If it has a cutaway the price does jump a bit, so go and take a look if you can and maybe take someone who has played a while and knows a thing or two about acoustics, so he or she can check everything Crossroads has mentioned.good luck


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Make sure you check the height of the strings at the 12th fret as well as the above posts outline.
There should be about 1/8" between the bottom of the Big E string and the top of the fret. If there is significantly more, you want to look at how much saddle is showing. ( white piece of bone or plastic that the strings bend over before they go down inside the guitar). If there is lots of saddle (white) showing, ( around 1/4") your good even if there is more than the 1/8" between string and 12th fret. If there is very little white sticking up, it's possible you may not be able to get the strings down to an acceptable height.

If this model has a removable bolt on neck, of which I'm not sure, it may be possible to re-shim the neck IF there is abnormally high action. If the action is high, there is not much saddle left in the bridge and it's a dovetail neck joint, it could be 100.00 wasted or a complete neck reset could ensue. ($250.00-$500.00 repair job)
Best thing is to ask someone competent to have a look for you if your not sure.
If the guitar was stored under normal string tension, despite it not being played, the neck stresses may have slowly changed the neck angle making easy playing now almost impossible.
Good Luck


----------



## Southpaw Mel (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, looks like the guitar deal might not follow through. As soon as I said I'd get a friend to drive me down to have a look at it, I never heard back from the guy (something I almost find a little creepy - you can never be too safe).

Anyways, so I've been looking again at guitars, but this time in music stores. I'll probably end up going with a new one, but I suppose if I get one I like, then it should last me a while.

I tried out a few (and had the sales person play them upside down - no leftie players!), and rather liked the Norman B-18. It really does have a really nice sound. The other nice thing I noticed about the Norman guitars is the size and string spacing; unlike the Washburn I had rented a while back, I was actually able to press down on the strings without hitting another one, and the guitar didn't feel as big.

So now I'm wondering if anyone knows of any musics shops in the Toronto / Mississauga Ontario area that have pretty good prices? (there must be some locals around the forums somewhere?). The shop I was at yesterday morning gave me a price of around $425 (after tax) with a little gig bag... but I wanted to see if I could find a lower price.

Thanks everyone for the earlier responses, I appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok..why Normans? I've always found they sound so dead. They play ok but you simply can't hear them, they don't project worth beans. I've owned two of them and ended up giving them away to my nephews. I bought them because they were afordable at the time and sounded ok in the showroom, like everything else.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I look used ones over very carefully, sometimes bring my watchmakers loupe to check to see if tops are solid or not...needed on old Yamahas. I tap all around the top and back with a finger tip, or knuckle...gently...to hear if any of the bracing has loosened. Check the neck both up and down, run my fingers along the neck to see if any frets are sticking out, check the body joins and binding if there is any make sure it`s glued properly, see if the saddle has any wiggle room in case it needs to be sanded down, look at wood grain inside and out to see if they match...sometimes sellers don`t know if a guitar is all solid or not...so look inside the sound hole at the sides for straight vertical lines where the plywood joins are. Of course mnost important is the way they sound, that comes first...if I don`t like the way a guitar sounds theres no need to do all the stuff I listed above. I like to go into shops as well prepared as possible because staff here are so young and generally their knowledge only goes back a few years, often a decade at most so I print out as much data as I can and bring it with me...language barrier is another problem for me.
But I`ve been extremely lucky with used acoustics/classicals, even on line...been disappointed very few times. 
Good luck..,. to me the thrill of the hunt is as much fun as the purchase... and anyways...you don`t really think you`re only gonna stop at one guitar do you? :rockon2:


----------



## Southpaw Mel (Jul 23, 2008)

konasexone said:


> Ok..why Normans? I've always found they sound so dead. They play ok but you simply can't hear them, they don't project worth beans. I've owned two of them and ended up giving them away to my nephews. I bought them because they were afordable at the time and sounded ok in the showroom, like everything else.


I have to admit, I really did like the sound (and as for projecting, I live in an appartment - that might make my neighbours happy lol). But I am interested - what guitar make(s) would you suggest (or anyone reading this)? Take into account I am a lefty, and I'm on a budget (otherwise I'd probably start looking at Martins lofu)


----------



## 59 Jr (Jun 12, 2008)

Send me his # if you decide you don't want it. Sound's like a great deal. Great way to start playing guitar.
Try Kijiji.


----------



## GO_SLASH (Aug 3, 2008)

*hey*

Im just saying buyers beware! Always no even the smallest details about the guitar. trust me. or u will want to :sport-smiley-002:your advertiser if they cheap u


----------

